# Baked Potato Seasoning



## marytexas (Jun 20, 2005)

My husband loves the seasoning put on baked potatoes
at restaurants(usually steak restaurants). I bought a small
bottle at the grocery store and it was very small and very expensive. It has salt, onion,spices (Parsley?). I dont
know proportions. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## GB (Jun 20, 2005)

What order were those ingredients listed on the label? Whatever is listed first (probably salt) is going to be the ingredient that is used the most. The next on the list will be the second most and so on. As far as "spices", that could be just about anything.

I would try making your own just buy trial and error. Use the ingredient list as a guide to know where to start. For instance if salt is listed first then you can try using a lot of salt, then if onions are listed next then you would add that and have it be the seconds most prominent flavor. I would probably use onion powder here instead of actual onions. Since "spices" can be just about anything you can experiment here. I would try dill and/or cracked black pepper. Both worth great with potatoes.

I hope that helps!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 20, 2005)

I'd try a mix of salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, parsley, and anything else he likes.

Try making it up in very small quantities.

Start with maybe a teaspoon of salt and a small pinch of the other stuff and see what you think.


----------



## ticoterry-EXPAT (Jun 20, 2005)

GB is a true detective with the ingredient list. One thing to be aware of though is that the order and quantity of each ingredient is not always indicative of flavor intensity. i.e. hot chilie flakes or on the other end celery powder...(try a little cumen powder in the mix..)


----------



## luvs (Jun 21, 2005)

jennyema's ingredient list sounds good.


----------



## marytexas (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks all of you.

Jennymama, I am going to do what you suggested.

I'll let you all know.

Thanks again,


----------

